# I'm a high school student interested in becoming a paramedic...



## EMTwannab (Mar 29, 2008)

And I have a few questions:

I really want to get my EMT-B certification before I graduate from high school, but is this hard to do while in school?  Should I try to take a summer course or something?

And I'm planning on going to a 4-year college to get my bachelor's degree before I become a paramedic so that I have something to fall back on if EMS isn't the thing for me, or in case I were to get hurt and not be able to work as a paramedic.  Is there a good degree to get if you're planning on becoming a paramedic? I was thinking maybe Emegency Response Management.  And what do you think about working as an EMT while in college?  I would want to get all of the experience possible before I take the class to become a paramedic, and I know that the more experience you have, the easier it is to get a job as a paramedic.

Also, I am a female, 5 foot 3, about 120 pounds, so I'm pretty small.  Will this make it more difficult for me to get a job as a paramedic?  I am pretty athletic, and I would also say that I'm somewhat strong for my size.

Any other information would be helpful, too


----------



## firecoins (Mar 29, 2008)

EMTwannab said:


> I really want to get my EMT-B certification before I graduate from high school, but is this hard to do while in school?  Should I try to take a summer course or something?


I became an EMT-B during my Senior year of high school in 1996.  I have several current high schooler seniors in my corp doing the same today w/o problems.  I don't know you specific schedule but it is doable in general.  



> And I'm planning on going to a 4-year college to get my bachelor's degree before I become a paramedic so that I have something to fall back on if EMS isn't the thing for me, or in case I were to get hurt and not be able to work as a paramedic.  Is there a good degree to get if you're planning on becoming a paramedic? I was thinking maybe Emegency Response Management.  And what do you think about working as an EMT while in college?  I would want to get all of the experience possible before I take the class to become a paramedic, and I know that the more experience you have, the easier it is to get a job as a paramedic.


I have a B.A. in economics.  Its a good degree.  The only thing different I wish I did was take pre-med science requirements.  This way med school or PA school would be options.  I am currently a medic student planning on going to PA school.  I must spend the 2 years after I complete medic school completing pre reqs required.



> Also, I am a female, 5 foot 3, about 120 pounds, so I'm pretty small.  Will this make it more difficult for me to get a job as a paramedic?  I am pretty athletic, and I would also say that I'm somewhat strong for my size.


yes and no.  Obviously lifting heavy patients may be a problem but many petite women work as medics w/o too much of a problem.  The # of petite women working in my local ems community is quite high.


----------



## EMTwannab (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly Firecoins 

As for my schedule, I'm not taking very hard classes next year (because this year as been difficult enough), so I shouldn't have much homework.  But I do have tennis in the fall and softball in the spring, which would probably make it hard for me to take a night class.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 29, 2008)

EMT-Basic isn't that hard of a course. I completed it during my 2nd year of undergrad without a problem. As far as choosing a major, pick something that interests you. Outside of undergraduate professional degrees (e.g. BS in nursing), your actual major doesn't really matter for the most part. The only problem I can see is if a particular major is impacted (over enrolled) where the school ends up restricting courses to specific majors/schools (e.g. Chem majors only, or students of the School of Biological Sciences).

If the school you're planning on going to has an EMS style major, sure go for it. 4 year EMS degrees are still relatively rare though. Besides an EMS type degree, there are plenty of other relative degrees, especially if you plan on going into management. Economics, management, political science, sociology, biology, psychology, and plenty other degrees are useful to one extent or another. Supplement what ever major you choose, though, with a minimum of intro to bio, anatomy, physiology, biochemistry (or A/P 1, A/P 2. Both my undergrad and grad schools have separate anatomy and physiology programs), math, and general chemistry. Courses in microbiology, pathology, and histology are also extremely helpful. If your interested in graduate/more advanced providers, throw in physics and organic chemistry to complete prerequisites. In addition, make sure to take any associated lab classes, even if some of the labs (I'm looking at you, G-Chem [ohh, look, another pH titration! Yea!] and O-Chem labs [cooking with chemicals and a recrystallization every lab. Woo hoo!]).


----------



## babygirl2882 (Mar 29, 2008)

It all depends on what state you live in, I live in Oregon and I can't become an EMT-B until 18 which is 4 months after graduation. But if your state allows it then good for you!

I asked the same thing and was told by some paramedics that you definitely want to get a 4 year bachelor degree because it looks good. You might also want to get something you are really interested in even if it has nothing to do with Ems.

Good luck!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello there! 

I'm currently a senior in high school and I'm taking my EMT-B class. It's really, really easy. Some people struggle with it a bit, mainly because of the anatomy, physiology, and terminology, but if you have a basic background in that stuff or if you pick it up easily, you'll be totally fine. 

As for age requirements, make sure you check with the local programs and actually ask a human being. All the materials for the program that I'm in say that you have to be 18 to take the class, but in reality they just wanted me to be 18 by the time clinicals rolled around. I wasn't 18 at the beginning of class, but I was before clinicals started. Some programs want you to be 18 to even enroll, others want you 18 by clinicals, and others just want you to be 18 by the time you take the final tests. 

See if you have this thing called the "Post-Secondary Enrollment Options" program or something like it in your school district. Ask your counselor. Because of that program my school district is paying for my EMT class in addition to other courses I've taken in the past (they've covered about a year of college for me). 

As for your size, it shouldn't be a huge problem. It may be a disadvantage at some times, but there's no reason you should let it stop you from pursuing this field. In fact, you may be at an advantage every once in a while because you'll be able to fit into tight spaces. Just make sure you learn proper lifting techniques and body mechanics and use them every single time you lift. Don't be too proud to ask for help.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not even suggest taking the EMT course until you are through college. Not every many places hire Basic Level EMT's at a 911 service and definitely,most do not hire those under the age of 21. 

Understand, many that get their certification will expire probably before they even get a job. Just check some of the posts here. 

Like others described, if you are considering a medical career, then choose a science background. Although, I do hope you do consider a career in EMS, if I was to bet, I would wager you will not enter the EMS field after college graduation. Sorry, the stat's proves that. 

I do wish you the best of luck, get a good college counselor and have some fun in your youth. There will always be EMS, not always the time to have so much fun, enjoy it. 

Good luck, 
R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Mar 30, 2008)

ridryder 911 said:


> I would not even suggest taking the EMT course until you are through college. Not every many places hire Basic Level EMT's at a 911 service and definitely,most do not hire those under the age of 21.
> 
> Understand, many that get their certification will expire probably before they even get a job. Just check some of the posts here.
> 
> ...



911 ambulance at least where I live are volunteer and 18 years olds have no problem.  The transport companies do hire at 18.  My friend was hired at 19 by FDNY a couple of months back.  If working/volunteering as an EMT is important, you could just check your area.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 30, 2008)

ridryder 911 said:


> I would not even suggest taking the EMT course until you are through college. Not every many places hire Basic Level EMT's at a 911 service and definitely,most do not hire those under the age of 21.
> 
> Understand, many that get their certification will expire probably before they even get a job. Just check some of the posts here.
> 
> ...



Some services out here require that you are 21, but several do not. Also, many ED techs out here are young EMT-Bs that are in college; many of them are nursing students, pre-nursing, or working towards a bachelor's so they can eventually go to medical school. I've also been told that nursing/medical schools look favorably upon applicants who already have experience working in healthcare.

Besides, it beats working retail, simple office work or food service.... which are often the only options for fresh high school graduates who have little experience and no certificates/degrees. Personally, I would rather be working a job that's relevant to the field I'm studying. Even if I can't get a job as a tech or on an ambulance, I'll likely be able to get a job as a dispatcher, which will at least give me some experience with communications and get my feet in the door.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 30, 2008)

Be aware that being <21 years of age and getting a job in EMS is a rarity and not the norm or being a Basic and working a 911 service. Even in my rural state, most EMT's have to be at the least 21 years of age because there are few insurance carriers that allow anyone under the age of 21. As well, most EMS also use either EMT/I or Paramedics. Basics are usually considered drivers or EVO, their basically a dime a dozen Even in my state we have over 6,0000 EMT's for < 800 EMS jobs.  

That might great in your area there is such services, but check the ads and look around nationally. Volunteer EMS has been reduced by 20% in the past five years. The increase in run volume and time involvement is tremendous. As well, consider many professional EMS now no longer considering volunteer EMS or non-emergency tranpsort services as prior EMS experience.

Personally, as a manager I would not consider a non-emergency transfer experience as such. There is a lot of difference.    

Yes, experience is definitely helpful in getting into a nursing program or Paramedic program to certain degree. The GPA and pre-req.'s are the usually the main point system, with addage points. If you are considering pursuing nursing, then I would go and work as a nurse tech. There is no corelation of EMS and nursing, two separate programs and education altogether. I speak as one hat has multiple degrees and teaches both. 

Again, the best advice I would offer is to get a academic counselor, the will steer you in the right direction. 

Good luck, 

R/r911


----------



## EMTwannab (Mar 30, 2008)

I live in southern Wisconsin.

And yes, they do allow people who are under 21 to work as an EMT, but I do know that there are some places where you have to be 21.
In my town, it doesn't matter how old you are.
In Wisconsin, you only have to be 18 to actually take the test and get certified, but you can start the class even when you're not 18 yet.  Some schools might require you do be 18, but I know of schools where you don't.

For those people who told me to talk to a counselor, I have been talking to my school counselor about this a lot.  There is actually this program where they let seniors in my school do ride alongs in my town, and I am going to be a senior this next year.  I was thinking about contacting someone at the fire station and asking if I could start earlier, though.




ridryder 911 said:


> Like others described, if you are considering a medical career, then choose a science background. Although, I do hope you do consider a career in EMS, if I was to bet, I would wager you will not enter the EMS field after college graduation. Sorry, the stat's proves that.



Actually, you should be more suprised if I DON'T enter the EMS field after college.  This is something I've wanted to do for a long time.  I think I was born to be a paramedic, and I've had many people say the same thing about me.


----------



## gcfd_rez31 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi. 
I am in the *exact* same situation as your in, just i'm a guy.

I am in WA state and the EMT-B requirements are that I have to wait til I am 18 to even start the class, so I'm screwed out of starting the class during my senior year.

Where do you live???
Or where are you going to try to get your EMT-B or paramedic?


----------



## EMTwannab (Mar 30, 2008)

I live in a small town in between Madison and Janesville.  I will most likely take the class in Janesville because it's closer.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 30, 2008)

Random thing I forgot to mention: when you're working with the pram, always work at the foot end if you're smaller. You won't have to lift as much weight as the person at the head end.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 30, 2008)

Err, that's very not cool. It's much better to be able to switch off and work what ever end you're on then play musical sides. I don't keep score, but I'd be a smidge bit annoyed if my partner had to be at the feet for every single lift or the patient side for every single drawsheet transfer.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't think you understand. There are some people who are just too heavy for me to lift at the head end. I'm fairly strong, but once the patient surpasses about 225 I physically cannot get the pram up while lifting at the head. I've tried.
If my partner is stronger than I am and the patient is on the large side, it makes no sense to have me lifting at the head. Why risk dropping them? Most of the guys I've lifted with don't mind at all and actually they usually offer to take the head before I even say anything because they understand that problem.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 30, 2008)

If it's patients at the extreme end of weight, then it's cool. There's been patients that I couldn't lift on the head end and there've been patients that my partner couldn't. On the other hand, I've worked with partners who couldn't even take the head on a normal patient. This starts to get a little old, though, when you end up running 6-7 calls back to back to back and end up taking the heavy end the entire shift. 

It's kinda of like driving. It's cool if you can switch off (every other call or attend half the shift, drive half the shift), but driving every single call every shift gets old real quickly. (note: can't drive because of your (generic "you") age=the company's fault. Can't drive due to bad record=your fault)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 30, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> note: can't drive because of your (generic "you") age=the company's fault. Can't drive due to bad record=your fault)



How is  it if you can't drive because of your age it's your company's fault?  Wouldn't it be more accurate to state that it would be their INSURANCE CARRIER's fault?  Why should the company have to pay even higher premiums to allow you to drive just because of your age?


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 31, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why should the company have to pay even higher premiums to allow you to drive just because of your age?



One word: statistics.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, the company does pick the insurance company and also picks their employees. The company can either pay more, pick a different insurance carrier, or higher older drivers. The insurance company's job is to make as much money as possible (supply v demand) while preventing risk (arguably younger drivers, but I'd really like a rebate on the high insurance rates I was paying as a kid. I never did cash in on it). 

Of course it's technically the parent's fault for not having a successful conjugal visit a few years earlier.B)h34r:


----------



## firecoins (Mar 31, 2008)

some places will hire 18 year olds as EMTs but won't let them drive.

Many 911 firms also do 911 service. You must do 6 months to a year of transports before being allowed to do 911. 

I have no idea what is allowed for ER techs.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 4, 2008)

you just have to learn to manage your time, I got my EMT during my senior year of high school, and also had the FD, and my regular duty nights at the squad plus the family side, and I managed fine so it really falls back on how well you manage your time..


----------



## Firefighter27 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm a junior and taking emt. its hectic between school, FD, and emt classes. if have a light schedule definitely take it during your senior year. if you pass, you can use this as a job during college. as for medic, most of the emts and medics that i talked to stated that you should be an emt-b for a minimum of 2 years. good luck with the class. i hope you pass.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

EMTwannab said:


> Also, I am a female, 5 foot 3, about 120 pounds, so I'm pretty small.  Will this make it more difficult for me to get a job as a paramedic?  I am pretty athletic, and I would also say that I'm somewhat strong for my size.
> 
> Any other information would be helpful, too



Im five foot three too! And right now I weigh 108lbs. Im small but Im mighty and any service I applied for before I had to take a break for health reasons did strength tests so they wouldnt judge you by your size.

BUT it IS difficult being shorter, I can never see if Im behind the stretcher with a patient on it, I have trouble sheet lifting because I cant reach completely over the bed and usually end up taking the nurses position or dropping down side rails and pushing instead of pulling. Sometimes I use the CPR stool. Also, usually small women like us look young. Because you look young, it will be hard to get people to take you seriously so you have to be extra careful with what you do. Ive literally been told by a patient
_Its 8oclock. Isnt it past your bed time? Isnt your mother missing you?_ :glare:


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

6 months ago. not as bad as what fsm has been dragging up, but still deceased.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

Oooh.. I didnt look at the date.

AAAH ZOMBIE THREAD!!!! 

Shoot em in the head! 

:usa:


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

careful, this one pretty young. sone of the folks from the sids thread will be along to show code it any minute now.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> careful, this one pretty young. sone of the folks from the sids thread will be along to show code it any minute now.



:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::angry::angry: Is what I have to say to the show coders.

Show codes make me sick. All patients deserve your very best efforts.
:usa:


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sasha said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::angry::angry: Is what I have to say to the show coders.
> 
> Show codes make me sick. All patients deserve your very best efforts.
> :usa:



to a point. some patients shouldnt be worked if the first place though, as we've been discussing all evening in the sids thread.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> to a point. some patients shouldnt be worked if the first place though, as we've been discussing all evening in the sids thread.



Im sorry, I wasnt aware that you were a doctor capable of making that call.














 I still love you.


:usa:


----------



## marineman (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't want to accidentally get this old thread back on track so wannab if you still come around these parts you can PM me with any issues or questions you still have, I'm from WI so I might be able to help. 

... On track over now back to your regularly scheduled bickering


----------



## volparamedic (Oct 8, 2008)

*Becoming a Paramedic*

Let me tell you, don't be afraid to apply. I am also a girl and have worked in EMS for 15 years. It wasn't always easy though. You do have to prove yourself capable. 

If you can find a busy service with short shifts 8, 10 or 12 hours you can work around your school. There's a lot of students that work part time at my service and it works out well.  The bigger the service the more likely you'll be able to pick up shifts. 

In K-town you can be a paramedic at 18! They can give morphine but can't buy alcohol!

Good luck! Be careful once it gets into your blood....you get addicted!


----------

